# WARNING!!! Beware of Glow Sticks!



## bl987ue (Mar 14, 2006)

WARNING!!!!! Beware of glow-sticks!

We just got back from the ER. We were at a school picnic, where all the kids were given those little plastic glow bracelets. My child managed to puncture his and got some of the chemical in his eyes. It must have hurt a lot--the poor kid was screaming in pain and terror. Two of the parents who were MDs had him upended in the janitor's sink flushing his eyes out, and we ran him to the ER after that. He is fine, no harm done, but if you don't want to spend an evening with your child howling in pain in the ER don't give them those things unless they are more gentle with their playthings than he is. According to the label, they cause some eye irritation, but since no ingredients are posted on the label, and because the goddam things are made in China, who knows what the %[email protected]# is really in them!? I've requested an MSDS from the company, but I don't really expect an answer back. But anyway, BEWARE!


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

OMG! How terrifying!!! I'm so sorry you guys had to go through that







I hope you get some answers.


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

WOW! who would have thought a glow stick could do that! im so sorry for your little one!


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

My daughter came screaming out of her room a few months back because she bit into a glowstick and it got on her tongue. She was *freaking out* and said that it hurt. We threw them all away after that. I think whatever is in it doesn't just burn the eyes.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

poor guy! I was maced once and I know from experience eye pain is nothing to fool around with. not good toys. thanks for the warning.


----------



## 2girlsand2boys (May 23, 2007)

Poison Control could probably give you a list of ingredients. We had to call them one Fourth of July after my ds (then almost 2) bit into his and had it all over his mouth. They informed me that it wasn't toxic, to give him a cup of milk because it *is* irritating, and that it might make his pee glow!

We don't buy glow sticks anymore!


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

When I went to over night camp (around age 10-11 I think) we used to break them open on purpose and COVER ourselves in toxic goo just for the sport of it...

hmmmm, maybe that's what's wrong with me









I am glad your little one came out ok in the end, that must have been scary!


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Those glow sticks IMO are scary.

poor little guy


----------



## meisterfrau (Sep 24, 2005)

When I was about 18, I was babysitting my niece, who had gotten one of those glow-necklaces on the Fourth of July at the fireworks. My step-sister had put it in the freezer to keep it from dying, and my niece asked me to make it work again for her. I was trying to break it up inside to get it to glow again, and it broke open and shot into my eye. That was easily THE WORST pain I have ever experienced in my life. I was sure I was going to go blind. I was terrified the whole time I was trying to flush it out with water.








to your baby. He must have been so scared! My kids will never, ever be allowed to have those things based on that experience.


----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

yikes, i am glad he is ok. anything made in china is very scary.


----------



## ~MoonGypsy~ (Aug 21, 2006)

Poor guy! Glad to hear he's okay though, and thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Heather Hammond (Jul 1, 2014)

I just had this happen to me not even an hour ago i tryed rinsing my eye out and it still hurts very bad almost to the point of tears and im 17 years old and im use to pain but this is just no fun it hurts to even touch my left eye or look around too much and its causing a bad headache so i imagain what he went through.


----------

